# Mast cell tumors



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, glad to hear your girl is doing better. 
Thank you for sharing your story with us, many of us have lost dogs to cancer. I have lost 2, my most recent was my girl in March to lymphoma.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

I understand completely. Lost my Ivory to Mast cell. 

Take a look at this post;
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-rushed-hospital-yesterday-8.html#post6664585

I think you may find useful information.


Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - wish the circumstances were better but lots of knowledge and support here.

I agree with you. Cancer is a scary diagnosis at first but there are quite a few success stories as well. It's good to remember that when you are going through it. 

Chance was initially diagnosed 1 year ago with a mast cell tumor. Long story short, the pre-surgery biopsy revealed the tumor to be a different kind of cancer. The tumor was removed and Chance recovered quickly and well. He just turned 11. Chance has other health issues but has been doing great. So there really is so much to be grateful for with all the advances in veterinary medicine.

Sending good thoughts and prayers for your Sophie.


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your responses. We are trying to keep our fingers crossed that the get the rest of the cacer at her next surgery which is scheduled for the 16th.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

It's great to hear some success stories, Rookie wasn't so lucky, he fought hard for 9 months, but in the end MCT's won the battle. Still miss him and think about him almost every day. Went to the bridge May 8, 2014 at 3:10pm., like it was yesterday(post: Heading for the Bridge, by Rookie's Dad). 

Best of luck to you and Zoey


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I read a bit of it before I posted. Zoey had her scar revision surgery on Tuesday and she was so drugged up when I brought her home it was horrible. The next morning, however, she was back to her old self. The incisions were really big, but thats what they had to do. We we lucky enough to have a surgeon who works with the oncologist. He is very confident that he got it all and if he did, we just have to check her over for lumps. Now we have to be patient and wait for the pathology results.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That seems to be good news. Still, the immune boosting diet and suppliments, with the addition of turkey tail mushrooms (I'm Yunnity), would be a useful therapeutic starting point in slowing or stopping a recurrence.

I pray for healing for Zoey, and comfort for you.

Max


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*

So glad that Zoey's surgery is over. Please keep us posted on her and so happy the vet said they got it all.
My Golden Retriever, Smooch, died of lymphoma or hemangiosarcoma, at the age of 11 or 12. We adopted Smooch, so we weren't sure how old she was!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good to here the surgery if done.
My first Golden, Casey, had a lump on his shoulder that grew very fast. He was an active 10 year old. The lump was removed and was mast cell. He lived until the age of 13 with no recurrence. Hoping the same for your pup!!


----------



## marcyd (Apr 5, 2016)

Our Sophie had 3 mast cell tumors at different ages. All 3 were stage 2. So many surgeries but she beat it and lived to be 14!
Best of luck to you and your girl


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Now impatiently waiting for the results...


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

Well the wait is already over and....she is (as of now) cancer free!!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so happy she is cancer free!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is good news! My Pilgrim had a stage 2 mast cell tumor removed when he was only 18 months old. She suggested, if we did find another lump, to mark it with bright red lipstick, especially if it was small, so we could find it again. I thought that was a great idea.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Yay for Zoey!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wonderful news - what a relief !


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

fantastic.....


----------

